

Domainr Command Line Script makes picking a new one easier than ever - henryaym
https://github.com/talsafran/Domainr

======
ebcase
(I'm one of Domainr's creators)

Nice work! We've been meaning to build out a Domainr CLI but haven't been able
to make time for it -- we were hoping that somebody might put one together via
the API.

~~~
TalSafran
Thanks for checking it out! Huge fan of Domainr.

------
dave1010uk
Simple shell script version:

    
    
      domainr() { curl -s domai.nr/api/json/search?q=$1 | tr '{' '\n' | grep register | awk ' { print $2 "-" $12 } ' | sed 's/[^0-9a-z\.\-]/ /g'; }

------
benjaminasmith
Domainr has been a fantastic tool for a long time, and this will certainly be
handy for those furious coding moments when you need a name and don't want to
mess around.

My only enhancement request (for Domainr really, though it could be
implemented in the script) is to flag those TLDs which require local
citizenship or other hoop-jumping in order to make a purchase.

~~~
TalSafran
Sounds like a good idea (I wrote the CLI).

Wish there was a list out there with all the quirky registration rules. I've
also been thinking about adding prices.

Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
jackpirate
_Wish there was a list out there with all the quirky registration rules._

Here ya go:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_doma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_domains)

~~~
TalSafran
Ha, at work and didn't feel like Googling. This Wikipedia thing is good!

------
c_t_montgomery
This is pretty awesome - nice job with it!

Just a shameless plug, I released a Domai.nr Chrome Extension just over a week
ago that I think would go well with this, if you're a Chrome user. You can
find it here: <http://goo.gl/O8rtK>

